# heat stripping



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone use this type of tool?
http://www.paintshaver.com/ecom/category/7/


Feedback:
1. more effective than paint shaver for general stripping of paint off wood siding/shingles/trim?

2. more effective than RO125 or RO150 at stripping paint off wood siding/shingles/trim?

3. more effective than chemical stripping paint off wood siding/shingles/trim?


By more effective I mean cost. This includes labour of doing it, site prep to use tool, clean up, ease of teaching workers how to use it, cost to maintain equipment etc...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Anyone use this type of tool?
> http://www.paintshaver.com/ecom/category/7/
> 
> 
> ...


We use the old-style versions from Warner and Hyde. Having used them and the PaintShaver, we prefer using the heat plates. They are slower than the PaintShaver, but not nearly as tiresome to operate for days on end. A collection of sharp scrapers are a must, though. 

From all reports these new IR paint removers like the Silent Paint Remover, SpeedHeater, and the one you linked, are slower than the older ones. One advantage is that some of them have is a rail system that allows them to be used virtually hands free, so the operator has both hands free for scraping.

If I'm still at it when the last of our heat plates packs in it, I'm planning to pick up at least one of the IR models.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a similar heat machine called Heatmaster. Its slow and the fumes from burning paint makes you ill even with a dust mask. I prefer the paintshaver power tool with dust extraction into my Festool vacuum.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Interresting topic! Might need one as soon as possible


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

These tools are just infrared heaters with the sheet metal bent a little different. I ordered one from northern tools for about $45 a while ago. I found it to be slow. Of course my modified heater wasn't UL listed! In fact it was a little sketchy. However, if you're better at wiring than I am, you can probably make it work pretty easily. 
I'd rather use a heat gun, or the paint shaver technology. I haven't used the RAS 115 yet, though it seems slower and safer than the paint shaver. 
There's a good review on an interesting website by a restoration guy, at www.rogcad.com/contractors or something like that. Old school guy. He likes the infrared technology a lot.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> These tools are just infrared heaters with the sheet metal bent a little different. I ordered one from northern tools for about $45 a while ago. I found it to be slow. Of course my modified heater wasn't UL listed! In fact it was a little sketchy. However, if you're better at wiring than I am, you can probably make it work pretty easily.
> I'd rather use a heat gun, or the paint shaver technology. I haven't used the RAS 115 yet, though it seems slower and safer than the paint shaver.
> There's a good review on an interesting website by a restoration guy, at www.rogcad.com/contractors or something like that. Old school guy. He likes the infrared technology a lot.


What we like about the heat plates over heat guns is the lack of noise & vibration. Compared to the PaintShaver, they have those same advantages, as well as being easier on the wood. With a little bit of practice, the heat plates leave a surface ready for a quick sand with #80 and we're ready to prime.

That being said, we do break out the heat guns for more complicated trim details.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never tried a heat plate. Sounds like it might be good for warming up sandwiches at lunch time too!


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Started with Porter Cable Paint Removers.
Next came the actual Paint Shaver.
Heat guns for detail work.
Then we got the Silent Paint Remover (infra red).
Yes it seems slow.
Hands free attachment or buddy system is a must.
I like the fact that it doesn't damage the wood if used properly.
Now we typically use some combination of all 3 tools on 'prep hog' jobs.
Respirators are a must with any of these tools, not just a dust mask.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> I've never tried a heat plate. Sounds like it might be good for warming up sandwiches at lunch time too!


:thumbsup: We've toasted bagels and made JiffyPop with 'em. 

When we've had widespread LBP to remove, we've tried to do that in the cooler months, what with wearing Tyvek and all (from way before the days of RRP). We'll scaffold an area and tent it off to keep it dry. It's still cold, though, so we've been known to use a heat plate to heat up a spot on the scaffold plank before we sit down.


----------

